# Spraying oil to prevent rust



## clearance (Apr 17, 2006)

In another thread people were talking about spraying oil underneath trucks to stop/slow rust. Thinned hydraulic oil or tranny fluid were discussed. I live on an island south of Alaska (Queen Charlottes), I see vehicles that are only a few years old with rust on them, one of the work trucks, a 97 Ford has bad rust on the fenders already. What works best for coating under vehicles and what methods and oil do you use, like a pump up sprayer or what, thank you.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 17, 2006)

I would take the truck, and get something like LineX sprayed on the underside to prevent rust. that would be a permanant solution too. dont know if you thought of that or not, but it might be worth looking into. it would require cleaning all the rust off of everything, but would probably pay off quite well in the long run.


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 17, 2006)

Clearance, funny you should bring this up now. I just heard about someone doing something similar to this just last week. This guy had just bought a new truck and he told me that he had spent a weekend smearing grease over just about every part underneath the truck. I don't know whether or not he was jerking my chain, but it kind of sounded like when we used to grease the plows every fall back on the farm. Of course, it seems like it would be a terrible mess if you had to replace anything underneath the truck.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 18, 2006)

clearance said:


> In another thread people were talking about spraying oil underneath trucks to stop/slow rust. Thinned hydraulic oil or tranny fluid were discussed. I live on an island south of Alaska (Queen Charlottes), I see vehicles that are only a few years old with rust on them, one of the work trucks, a 97 Ford has bad rust on the fenders already. What works best for coating under vehicles and what methods and oil do you use, like a pump up sprayer or what, thank you.




Thats the problem with American built trucks they rust like a good'un,The finnishing isn't that good imo ,now Jap trucks are a whole different ball game no rust probs at all with trucks 93 and onwards...

Even fords over here rust bad...go JAP imo...


----------



## brian660 (Apr 21, 2006)

line-x or rhino lining would be get for an undercoating BUT unlike regular rubberized undercoating used for years that alot of places just slapped on your prep work has to be very meticulous when spraying line-x or rhino lining. 


basically if you wanted to invest the time and money and took the body off the chassis, cleaned it well and scuffed it you could spray it with a lining and be set for the life of the vehicle.... not worth the hassle to me.

what has always worked for me has been just keeping the undercarriage clean at the self serve car wash and occasionally misting some mineral oil on the undercarraige when we`re gonna get a stretch of snow storms so I dont have to clean it every day, if you don`t live or work in a place where they use road salt or that salt liquid crap I wouldnt even do the mineral oil.

the undercarriage of my 98 dodge is still spotless.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 30, 2006)

VCI's. Vapor Corrosion Inhibitors. Sprayed on, and then they 'creep" via capillary action long the metal surfaces. 

used by the Military, industry and nuts like me  

a bit expensive, but my truck is 16 years old and rust free (well, except for a tiny corner of the boxi have'nt fixd yet.)

google Vapor Corrosion Inhibitors and you'll find all you need to know.


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot, I sprayed my gfs Blazer with LPS, I'll google away now and look for other stuff.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 30, 2006)

i like using this stuff: FLUID-FILM 9allthough its not a techically a VCI)


http://www.nlsproducts.ca/ff_e.html


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 30, 2006)

I use this stuff made by ZEP. It sprays on like WD-40 and then turns to a film of grease. I use it on a lot of things that sit to keep them from rusting. It also makes great lube for tailgate, door hinges, etc.

I think it is called 2000, but will check the can to see what it is actually called.


-Steve


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 30, 2006)

POR15 works really well. It goes right over rusty metal. No need to prime. Just make sure it is grease free. The stuff is really tough. I was beating on a rear end the other day in the shop with a hammer. I could not get the coating to crack. I am painting a skidder cage with it right now.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 30, 2006)

Hired Gun said:


> POR15 works really well. It goes right over rusty metal. No need to prime. Just make sure it is grease free. The stuff is really tough. I was beating on a rear end the other day in the shop with a hammer. I could not get the coating to crack. I am painting a skidder cage with it right now.




Good stuff. My dad and I used to sell it with out mustang parts business. We used it on the restoration of many cars/trucks/etc/

One note of caution. If you are using BLACK on that Skidder Cage, use the Chassis black. It is UV resistant. Unless POR changed their formula, the regular black with fade in time with the sun beating down on it. It will look more purple down the road....Doesn't affect it, just looks um ugly. lol

The best prep for it is to use the metal ready zinc coating before. A wire brush is good for cleaning up all the fine stuff.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 30, 2006)

mmmm POR-15...darn fine stuff!! a favorite amongst the 4x4ers i hang out with! 

man...i would love to COMPLETELY dismantle my truck, and redo the chassis (inside and out) , the running gear, heck the whole thing, including the engine block. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 30, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> I use this stuff made by ZEP. It sprays on like WD-40 and then turns to a film of grease. I use it on a lot of things that sit to keep them from rusting. It also makes great lube for tailgate, door hinges, etc.
> 
> I think it is called 2000, but will check the can to see what it is actually called.
> 
> ...



I don't use anything! It is so dry and arid out here, nothing rusts...even bare steel won't rust provided it is stored under cover. Sand on the roads in winter instead of that nasty salt! I grew up in the rust belt - I feel all your pain!


----------



## Drive_1305 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've undercoated several cars before. About the best stuff you can use is 3M Rubberrized Undercoat in a spraybomb- get the best. Most the other stuff was junk and my brother said the 3M is not as good as it was. Block it up real good and get under it with 3 or 4 cans and you'll do a better job than at the service center. You would probably want to take out the inner fender liners and shields and spray under them too. My brother does body work in TN where theres not much road salt he says he doesnt see much rust on American cars and trucks. I've got an 89 Ford van and its got some rust, but it 17 years old. Probably the best thing you can do after the winter lift it up real good and safe, remove all the liners you can and give it a good pressure wash. I bet any oil you spray on will get washed off during rains. Putting grease on parts you don't undercoat might help.


----------

